# Nearly 38 weeks but measuring at 42 weeks



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiy

I had a hospital appointment on Monday and was sent for a scan after the consultant meausered my bump ,I will be 38 weeks on fri but my bump was measuring 42 weeks plus.

There was no extra fluid to be concerned about on the scan and reading my notes(hope I have read them right) it says baby on 97 centlile. There was a trace os sugar in my urine too but they didnt seem too concerned in this as I had a neg gtt at 28 weeks.

So really I was just wondering if there is anything I should be concerned about regarding size of baby. I am down for an elective c section on fri 9th but I am worried labour will start before that cos I am in a lot of pain with back/hips/pelvis (all the usual) and the braxton hicks I am getting are getting more intense with crampy pains and really low back ache.

Sorry to waffle on and sorry if this is a silly question but Am I more likely to go into labour cos baby is bigger??

Kelly x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

you may go into labour before the date you have been given for your C-section but thats ok as they would just do the C-section then. Did they give you an estimated weight, just out of curiosity?!

Take care x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Hun

Thanks for replying. And in answer to your question ,NO they didnt give an estimated weight so we are all guessing now   glad I am having a c section though,dont fancy the pushing with a big baby with this spd  

Kelly x


----------

